# Kosovo



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Feb 20, 2008)

Them getting there Independence and recognized as a country. What does everyone think?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 20, 2008)

More innocent people are gonna die horrible deaths, thats what I think...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2008)

I have to agree with Dan on this. That whole area has been a powder keg and it probably wouldn't take much to spark another regional mess...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2008)

I personally believe they should have there independence, however Dan is right. More fighting is going to occur and more people are going to die. 

This region will never stop being the powderkeg of europe and hatred will quit overnight.


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 21, 2008)

It is worrying.

Regardless if this move is 'right' or 'wrong', there is a kind of 'which side are you on' call for European countries.

France, UK, Germany, Italy and others have recognized the new state, Spain (probably mainly afraid of their Basque issue), Russia and the eastern countries did not.

The issue is that both parties have good reasons: Kosovo to declare independency and Serbia to consider it a disertion. 

The territorial/political questions of Balkans and East Europe have been the trigger of 2 world wars already, hopefully this time things will not degenerate that much but at least a local war is extremely probable.


----------



## Torch (Feb 21, 2008)

here we go,people stormed the US embassy in Belgrade, burned stuff..Also found a burned body there..


----------



## chuckn49 (Feb 22, 2008)

I fear this development will lead to yet another of the interminable Balkan Wars that have plagued Europe for centuries. Someone once said that the Balkans make more history than they can ever absorb. 

Kosovo has a 60% unemployment rate according to some statistics and virtually no national industry. Thus, despite all the patriotic hoopla currently occurring there, it will not survive nor do I think the proponents of its independence believe it will, either.

On the contrary, I think the only possible course open to them will be absorption by Albania which is just what most Serbs believe is their intent. That will precipitate a very big war, IMHO. 

In the end, I do not understand what interest the USA has in being there at all other than confrontation with the Russians. I hope we withdraw ASAP. If that is not in the cards, I very much fear that in the long run, we're on the wrong side in this anyway.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 22, 2008)

I wish to apologise for the incident that had happened in the Belgrade, which resulted in the demolition of an USA Embassy. The body cannot be identified. Those who did all this are nothing more than hooligans and demented fools who just enjoy to cause mayhem because after that they started looting stores and supermarkets. They don't care for anyone, especially their own people.

Again sorry for all that. We, the true Serbs, don't suport this kind of behaviour. Please don't bomb us or something like that because of them.


----------



## Haztoys (Feb 22, 2008)

Milo... You "seam" to be a Serb...Could you (if you can) explane why the groups do not get along over there...

Or is it like here in the US were some groups say other groups hate them..And its BS the group that thinks there beat down and hated ... Are one of the big haters...

Anyone explane whats going on over there...It seams to have been working out for some years now..??????????????


----------



## DBII (Feb 22, 2008)

Milos Sijack, I wish you and your family well. My hope is always for a peaceful solution. 

DBII


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 22, 2008)

Milos Sijacki said:


> Those who did all this are nothing more than hooligans and demented fools who just enjoy to cause mayhem because after that they started looting stores and supermarkets. They don't care for anyone, especially their own people.
> .



All countries have hooligans. All countries have demented fools but it is the responsibility of a host country to provide security for an embassy. It's easy to dismiss the jerk-wads that perpetrated the mayhem but the government that allowed the dangerous events to occur cannot be easily excused.

.


----------



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Feb 22, 2008)

*Milos Sijacki*
Milpos
It is not your responsibility to take the weight of the Serbian people and the situation on yourself.
I know things are very complicated with 3 ethnic groups in the region, religion, disputed borders and fact once again America has sided against the Serbian people.
IMO it was wrong for America to announce there position with out better thought, I too fear civil war in the region and perhaps a wider war with Albania becoming involved.

Anyway to the Serbian people I hope for the best, my city has a noticeable Serbian community, So I know many here who fear the worse, for Kosovo I hope you understand Independence means standing on your own feet.

To both I pray for peace.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanx m8.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2008)

As someone who has been in that region under arms before, get ready for some really grim sh!t... No holds barred...

Milos, if ur in the region, keep ur mouth shut, eyes and ears open, and protect ur family at all costs....

Its all any of us really have in the long run man...

Oh and for the record, when u said this:


> Please don't bomb us or something like that because of them.


I laughed alittle bit, and I apologize, because theres a distinct possibility that it may infact happen....


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 22, 2008)

I am afraid Les is right, there is more than a few chances that things could get nasty by spring/summer. 
Not so much we can do as individuals but check your PM and stay in contact in case of troubles


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 22, 2008)

You are joking right?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

Adolf Galland Fighter ace said:


> *Milos Sijacki*
> Milpos
> It is not your responsibility to take the weight of the Serbian people and the situation on yourself.
> IMO it was wrong for America to announce there position with out better thought, I too fear civil war in the region and perhaps a wider war with Albania becoming involved.



I too was disappointed with the quick US position. While I understand the pro-democracy stance that my nation took based upon a people's will, I am a little concerned with the proclivity of our state department to make statements of position so quickly. Especially in such a volatile area.

And with respect to Les' comments about US bombings, I sure as hell hope not. This should be a European NATO issue. I, for one, am sick and tired of the US taking the political brunt for doing the right thing.

Just don't F#ck with our embassy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2008)

Are we joking about what Milos???


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 23, 2008)

That there is a distinct possibility for bombing missions over Serbia.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2008)

There is infact that possibility my friend.....


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 23, 2008)

Kosova Will Be The American Base In Europe! The Us Castle In The Balkans!
Nbdy Will Dare To Touch It! The Biggest Base In Balkans Is In Peja, Kosva With Us Troups But Isnt Very Public!
Yes There Will Be A War But Not In Kosova, In Macedonia And The Us Will Light It Up For Their Own Interest Which Will Be Ours Too!
Reply With Quote 

This is what I found out on one Albanian forum today. Is this true? Not trying to suggest anything.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 23, 2008)

Kosovo will be the American base in Europe? Nope. US castle of the Balkans? I highly doubt that. Sounds like an over-zealous Kosovar...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think the US is attempting to posture itself with a secular muslim state. Not sure how much clout this buys in the wacko Islamic extremist society however. And my personal take is that unless mass killings begin again, the US will not get directly involved. The European NATO countries took a beating in our press for not taking a more forthright position in the earlier conflict. Now we can debate about whether that was due to political will or lack of NATO capability, but what is most concerning is that I don't think the US has the will to insert itself over there again unless something really tragic occurs (God forbid). Many lessons learned from that conflict by NATO allies. And one of them was the apparent lack of preparation for a regional conflict that did not involve waves of tanks running towards the Ruhr.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 23, 2008)

Today in Spain. A bomb set up by ETA blew up while being dismantled by the police. Where it was I don't know. Personally, I don't think that there will be anymore violent protests in our cities but I do think that there will still be peaceful protests. Hope so and fingers crossed that my government doesn't do anything stupid.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 23, 2008)

I certainly hope so Evanglider. This shows that not only Serbs are zealous fanatics. My people, especially those in the south, are just stupid and hard headed. This however doesn't include us in Novi Sad, Vojvodina. People have been living here together for ages (Serbs, Hungarians, Romanians, Slovaks, Croats and many more). Many of my friends are Hungarians and Slovaks, even Croats and we get along just fine trying to survive in this god forsaken region. My girlfriend (at least I'm working on it) is a Hungarian beauty.  All bakeries here in Novi Sad are owned by Albanians, but now they are targeted by those same idiots that attacked the US Embassy. Wish I could do something about it. I don't want the 90s all over again, just purchased my first car thanks to the foreign bank credit.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2008)

I think calmer people will prevail I hope we don't recognize Kosovo here, I think it is premature , but the the people their will prosper because NATO and the EU will have lots of troops there. and that will be the main industry in Kosovo


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2008)

Peace keeping troops a main industry. A sad but true statement these days.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 23, 2008)

The idiots that run my country decided for some unknown reason not to recognize the independence of Kosovo...well apparently there are a couple of reasons like the rights of minorities and the non-compliance with the borders of Serbia...the Balkans have always been a problem in Europe...why this can't be a peaceful region?...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2008)

Milos Sijacki said:


> Kosova Will Be The American Base In Europe! The Us Castle In The Balkans!
> Nbdy Will Dare To Touch It! The Biggest Base In Balkans Is In Peja, Kosva With Us Troups But Isnt Very Public!
> Yes There Will Be A War But Not In Kosova, In Macedonia And The Us Will Light It Up For Their Own Interest Which Will Be Ours Too!
> Reply With Quote
> ...



The largest US Base in Kosovo is Camp Bondsteel. I spent 10 months there...


----------



## cougar32d (Feb 24, 2008)

i think this means i'm going back to the balkans....................crap


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Milos Sijacki said:


> I certainly hope so Evanglider. This shows that not only Serbs are zealous fanatics. My people, especially those in the south, are just stupid and hard headed. This however doesn't include us in Novi Sad, Vojvodina. People have been living here together for ages (Serbs, Hungarians, Romanians, Slovaks, Croats and many more). Many of my friends are Hungarians and Slovaks, even Croats and we get along just fine trying to survive in this god forsaken region. My girlfriend (at least I'm working on it) is a Hungarian beauty.  All bakeries here in Novi Sad are owned by Albanians, but now they are targeted by those same idiots that attacked the US Embassy. Wish I could do something about it. I don't want the 90s all over again, just purchased my first car thanks to the foreign bank credit.



I hop[e things don't get bad for you there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2008)

cougar32d said:


> i think this means i'm going back to the balkans....................crap



No more than likely not. I believe when I was there was the last time they were sending vast amounts of Active Duty to Kosovo. 90% of what is being sent there now is Reserve and National Guard.


----------



## DBII (Feb 25, 2008)

Cougar32d, did you re-enlist as a tanker or a ground pounder? 

DBII


----------



## cougar32d (Feb 26, 2008)

tanker


----------



## v2 (Feb 26, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tZc4m1VEw4_


----------



## DBII (Feb 26, 2008)

Best of luck. I am to old to join you, at lease that is what the army keeps telling me. Are you in the M1A2? Don't forget to check the tire pressure in your road wheels before you ship out..... I hope that we can stay out of it. It is going to be a mess if war breaks out.

DBII

clank, clank


----------

